# Any Babyfurs going to Rainfurrest?



## wulflilfur (Aug 22, 2009)

I was wondering if there are going to be any babyfurs going to rainfurrest this year? I guess there were a bunch of babyfurs that went last year, but I wasn't able to go last year. But I am going this year so maybe we can meet up, maybe even have a party if there are enough of us this year again. So please post on here if your a babyfur and going to rainfurrest  -wulf


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 22, 2009)

inb4drama


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 4, 2009)

May all that is good and gracefull grant peace on this thread.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 4, 2009)

In before the lock!


----------



## Elessara (Sep 4, 2009)

InB4 Flame war


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2009)

This is OLD.

Come on...


----------



## BaronWise (Sep 4, 2009)

No good can come of this!


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 4, 2009)

If you look on the Rainfurrest boards, i'm pretty sure there is a thread relevant to this topic.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> If you look on the Rainfurrest boards, i'm pretty sure there is a thread relevant to this topic.



It's all set...  There was another thread, there were some flames, he got some help via PM, the thread was locked.

This one was just dredged up after it went unnoticed for a while.


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 4, 2009)

Ricky said:


> It's all set...  There was another thread, there were some flames, he got some help via PM, the thread was locked.
> 
> This one was just dredged up after it went unnoticed for a while.



I just noticed that...

People who revive old threads like this should be shot. :?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2009)

In b4 dramawars.


----------

